
Show HN: Alternom.com – improve your url with new domain extensions - lesmes
http://www.alternom.com
======
lesmes
Hi, I'm founder of Alternom.com. My idea comes from: how we can discover wich
is the best domain for somebody now, because we have more than 400 new
extensions.

Alternom has 2 types of search, improve your domain if you already have a
domain, and compose if you want to find a new one.

------
GFischer
Cool service, and glad to see it in Spanish as well as in English, but I found
a few typos there :)

The tooltip for "Servicios" says "Ir a Servios" and the one for "Contactar"
says "Conatactar", there are some other translation errors on the keywords
part too.

I've used several similar tools in the recent past (it was HARD to find a
domain name both me and my cofounder wanted, and we're still not sure), the
one I liked the most was [http://www.panabee.com/](http://www.panabee.com/)

~~~
lesmes
Gracias!

------
eecks
Damn, the only domain I want is €3000,53.. :(

~~~
eecks
And the other one (story.news) is €46161,96 .. wow

~~~
lesmes
Yes, some domains are premium, and they are very expensive :(

